# Training after surgery? I'M BACK!!!



## KempoShaun (Jun 12, 2010)

After nearly 2 years of extreme pain and disability, I finally gave in and had spinal fusion, the operation lasted nearly 14 hours and has left me immobile (for the time being) and slight paralysis in my right leg, I also have no feeling in parts of my right leg and the back of my head, but that and the paralysis should be gone in about a year when the nerves regenerate. I was wondering if anyone else has had a lumbar/sacral fusion and how the recovery went, how long, etc...? My doc said I can resume T'ai Chi soon, and Karate/Kempo in about 4 months after phys. therapy. Anyone else experience this? Right now I'm in a lot of post op pain, and some heavy narcotic pain meds, which I hate... Any advice or stories? Thanks!

Yours in Kempo!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2010)

KempoShaun said:


> After nearly 2 years of extreme pain and disability, I finally gave in and had spinal fusion, the operation lasted nearly 14 hours and has left me immobile (for the time being) and slight paralysis in my right leg, I also have no feeling in parts of my right leg and the back of my head, but that and the paralysis should be gone in about a year when the nerves regenerate. I was wondering if anyone else has had a lumbar/sacral fusion and how the recovery went, how long, etc...? My doc said I can resume T'ai Chi soon, and Karate/Kempo in about 4 months after phys. therapy. Anyone else experience this? Right now I'm in a lot of post op pain, and some heavy narcotic pain meds, which I hate... Any advice or stories? Thanks!
> 
> Yours in Kempo!


I can't add any comments, only the fact that I am glad you are back, and on the road to recovery. As you already know, slow and steady, along with the doctors guidance is optimal. Good luck on your road to recovery.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2010)

Shaun you have been through so much...its great to see you on the rebound!!

A colleague of mine has had a lot of serious back issues....car accident broke her pelvis some years back and her body never fully recovered.

She had spinal fusion over a year ago with very good results.  Can't really speak about recovery time, because the spinal fusion addressed just part of her issue.  Listen to your doc but I'm sure your body will be your guide as well.

Hang in there! You'll get through this!


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 20, 2010)

I returned after a knee was blown out and I had to relearn how to do everything! And my knee's never come back 100 percent. It's missing pieces that no amount of training can get back.

Overall I think it's been ultimately good for my martial arts. But it's hell getting back in. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad you are back

I can't really add much to this since I have never experienced it and hope I never do.

But I dated a woman several years ago that shocked me when she told me that she had spinal fusion surgery a few years before she meant me. 

She was ex-ballerina (now a Psychologist) and her Shaolin Long Fist forms were a thing of beauty to watch. As far as I could tell she was doing great


----------



## KENPOJOE (Sep 7, 2010)

KempoShaun said:


> After nearly 2 years of extreme pain and disability, I finally gave in and had spinal fusion, the operation lasted nearly 14 hours and has left me immobile (for the time being) and slight paralysis in my right leg, I also have no feeling in parts of my right leg and the back of my head, but that and the paralysis should be gone in about a year when the nerves regenerate. I was wondering if anyone else has had a lumbar/sacral fusion and how the recovery went, how long, etc...? My doc said I can resume T'ai Chi soon, and Karate/Kempo in about 4 months after phys. therapy. Anyone else experience this? Right now I'm in a lot of post op pain, and some heavy narcotic pain meds, which I hate... Any advice or stories? Thanks!
> 
> Yours in Kempo!


Hi folks!
I recnly went to visit Shaun and see how he is mending. It' a slow process but I'm sure that he will endure and return to the arts he loves!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 9, 2010)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> I recnly went to visit Shaun and see how he is mending. It' a slow process but I'm sure that he will endure and return to the arts he loves!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


 Thank you Sensei, it was great, and a PLEASURe as always to see you and Sifu blackwell and have you as guests in my home once again. Hope you're able to use some of the uniforms I gave you!!! Thanks again, and I WILL be back training with you ASAP!!!


----------



## Carol (Sep 9, 2010)

KempoShaun said:


> Thank you Sensei, it was great, and a PLEASURe as always to see you and Sifu blackwell and have you as guests in my home once again. Hope you're able to use some of the uniforms I gave you!!! Thanks again, and I WILL be back training with you ASAP!!!



Great to hear you are doing well Shaun, you just made my night   :asian:


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad it's working for you.  I've had chronic back pain resulting from a herniated L5 pretty much throughout my adult life, but severely since 2003.  The disc is degenerating and about every 6 months my pain spikes from about a constant but mild pain to "I'll do just about anything to make the pain go away."  

When my back really flares up, it takes about a week or so before I can drive a car and it's a good month and a half before I can sleep through the night without pain.  

I've considered talking to a specialist, but frankly, I've been a little leery of the finality of surgery.  If there's even a glimmer of hope that I can manage it without surgery, I'm still trying to do that.  

Good luck in your recovery.  I'm very interested in hearing how things work out for you.


----------



## KempoShaun (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, for those who asked me to keep you updated, and for anyone else interested, my first fusion was unsuccessful, I'm going under the knife again on Dec. 17th. I'll have 2 orthopedic surgeons and a neurosurgeon, they'll be using bone from my own hip as a graft and a bovine protein that over the next 6 months will convert to bone. The doc says I'll be in a LOT of pain and extreme discomfort for those 6 months due to the graft and the hardening protein, but it's the best chance of success, so, I'm looking forward to 6 months from now  Thanks for wishing me well the 1st time around, let's just hope it goes 100% better this time


----------



## bluewaveschool (Nov 30, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Glad it's working for you.  I've had chronic back pain resulting from a herniated L5 pretty much throughout my adult life, but severely since 2003.  The disc is degenerating and about every 6 months my pain spikes from about a constant but mild pain to "I'll do just about anything to make the pain go away."
> 
> When my back really flares up, it takes about a week or so before I can drive a car and it's a good month and a half before I can sleep through the night without pain.
> 
> ...



I was talking about back pain and problems with my best friend, who is a doctor, and he told me that a study was done that showed acupuncture had better results in pain reduction/elimination over the course of 1 year than PT or surgery.  You might look into it.


----------



## Jdokan (Dec 1, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I can't add any comments, only the fact that I am glad you are back, and on the road to recovery. As you already know, slow and steady, along with the doctors guidance is optimal. Good luck on your road to recovery.


 
Ditto....


----------



## Carol (Dec 1, 2010)

KempoShaun said:


> Well, for those who asked me to keep you updated, and for anyone else interested, my first fusion was unsuccessful, I'm going under the knife again on Dec. 17th. I'll have 2 orthopedic surgeons and a neurosurgeon, they'll be using bone from my own hip as a graft and a bovine protein that over the next 6 months will convert to bone. The doc says I'll be in a LOT of pain and extreme discomfort for those 6 months due to the graft and the hardening protein, but it's the best chance of success, so, I'm looking forward to 6 months from now  Thanks for wishing me well the 1st time around, let's just hope it goes 100% better this time



OMG Shaun that....really sucks.  I'm hoping all the best for you.  Drop me a line if there's anything I can do.  I could drop by for a visit and bore you with pointless ramblings, then that might make the pain not seem so bad.  LOL!!

All the best to you for your latest surgery and recovery.  And the next time someone says "break a leg" don't take them so damn literally!


----------

